# Sticky  ROOT/UNROOT Droid Bionic



## adroidman

*Standard Disclaimer: What you are about to do will void your warranty. There is also the slight possibility that you could damage your phone if you do it wrong -- and maybe even if you do it right. You undertake this activity with that in mind and are solely responsible for the results. *

*For Windows computers*

PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.07.zip

*Instructions to Root*:
1. Make sure you have Motorola drivers installed - Motorola Drivers 32bit Motorola Drivers 64bit
2. Download the PetesMotorolaRootTools v1.05.zip file and unzip it to your Windows PC.
3. On your phone go into Settings>Applications>Development and check the box for USB Debugging.
4. Plug phone into your computer and select "Charge Only" mode.
5. Navigate to PetesMotorolaRootTools v1.05 folder and run Pete's Motorola Root Tools.exe.
6. Follow the instructions in the command window.
7. Your phone will complete 3 steps, rebooting along the way. When it finishes, you will be rooted.

*Instructions to UnRoot*:
1. Make sure the Motorola drivers are still installed.
2. Make sure USB Debugging is still selected.
3. Connect your Bionic to your computer.
4. Run the Pete's Motorola Root Tools.exe.
5. Select UnRoot My Phone at the bottom.
6. Your phone will reboot 3-4 times as the program goes through all 4 steps in the process.

*For Linux and OSX* *CAN NOT UNROOT ON LINUX*
This has been tested on Linux and OSX(also confirmed on Ubuntu 11.04)
Instructions should be the same as the Windows version above.

1. Download and Fully Unzip 'Droid Easy Root V7D.zip' - Droid Easy Root V7D
2. On your phone: Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging(check box)
3. Plug phone into computer and select "Charge Only" mode
4. Navigate to wherever you extracted it and run the file
5. Now just follow the instructions in the command window and unlock the phone after each reboot.

*If you have problems with ADB or are getting errors try this. GUIDE ADB bug/problem FIX*

Would like to thank all the People that made this possible


----------



## jedi_squirrel

I dont have a bionic but I will still say this is awesome Root rules so does ROOTZWIKI peace!!!!


----------



## DaFatMack

Thanks Now I can Delete all this BLOAT!!!!


----------



## jthompson122183

Is there a way to unroot yet? just asking


----------



## adroidman

jthompson122183 said:


> Is there a way to unroot yet? just asking


Testing now will update OP in a few mins letting you know if it works


----------



## drynne

How long did it take for your phones to root? Mine seems to not be going past the "SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE" message that first pops up...


----------



## jthompson122183

jimmynov said:


> How long did it take for your phones to root? Mine seems to not be going past the "SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE" message that first pops up...


i put mine in pc mode and had no problems


----------



## adroidman

Mine took the whole process of rooting and unrooting about 10 mins. About 5 mins for the root


----------



## jthompson122183

Thank You....The unroot works perfectly.


----------



## adroidman

glad the unroot worked for you


----------



## Spazzymz

Does this unlock bootloader as well or is it only for root access?


----------



## adroidman

The bootloader is still locked. This is only for root.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Spazzymz

K thanks for info. I will be getting my bionic next week when I get paid. Cant wait.


----------



## drynne

Couldn't get it in Windows 7, but it worked under Linux.


----------



## adroidman

Do you know what was wrong on windiws7? That's what I used to root and unroot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## yearn

I rooted using this method-> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ck-.602-with-13p&p=76715&viewfull=1#post76715
it took about 5 minutes total. altho I have no idea about unrooting, I have no reason to yet.
Has anyone tried booting into CWM?


----------



## adroidman

The instructions you used were taken from the same place I got mine. Its the same method only different names for the .zip files. You need a bootstrap to boot into CWM because the bootloader is locked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scooby0u812

does barnacle work?


----------



## jawonder

adroidman said:


> The instructions you used were taken from the same place I got mine. Its the same method only different names for the .zip files. You need a bootstrap to boot into CWM because the bootloader is locked
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah but do remember there's no recovery yet .


----------



## TeeX

is the new Pete's tool "unroot" zip file able to be used on Linux?


----------



## razorloves

TeeX said:


> is the new Pete's tool "unroot" zip file able to be used on Linux?


no. thats a windows only tool.


----------



## Oompa

-Solved-

I'm having an issue unrooting the bionic. I wanted to test the unrooting feature of Pete's tools before doing any modifications. This is what I get from a 100% clean rooted device. Anyone know the cause or fix of this? Thanks

SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
Running unroot step 1 of 4 (setting up symlink)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running unroot step 2 of 4 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running unroot step 3 of 4 (unfreezing apps)... FAIL!

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.


----------



## adroidman

If you can't find ADB I recommend redownloading and unzipping. If that does not fix it then I you can try turning off and on USB debugging. Try putting the phone into a different mode when you connect to your computer.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman

Are you 100% sure your rooted? It could be root did not take or finish and that's why ADB could not run. Try running the program as an admin. Did you root on windows? Unroot on windows?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Oompa

Thank for your quick reply adroidman.

After a computer reboot, the unrooting worked like a charm. I'm wondering if maybe there was a running process in the background that was causing the unroot to fail.


----------



## tgambitg

I can confirm this root/unroot tool working on the official OTA update for the Droid2 Global. Rooted using previous methods, unrooted using this tool. Rooted again afterwards. All were successful with no problems.


----------



## brody30

tgambitg said:


> I can confirm this root/unroot tool working on the official OTA update for the Droid2 Global. Rooted using previous methods, unrooted using this tool. Rooted again afterwards. All were successful with no problems.


Thats what I was looking for.. I figured it would be like the D3 rooting working ... good to know , thanks


----------



## Drummynator

Is there an unroot for Linux? I ran the .sh on ubuntu 11.04 and its just re-rooting...


----------



## razorloves

Drummynator said:


> Is there an unroot for Linux? I ran the .sh on ubuntu 11.04 and its just re-rooting...


no. windows only


----------



## KenH

I rooted my Bionic using Pete's tool. At the end, SuperUser was installed and operational. So all is well, right? Um, no...

At the very end of the process a few more lines showed up in Pete's tools window, but the window didn't automatically scroll to the bottom. When I attempted to scroll to the very bottom to read the last few lines, I accidently clicked "Restore My /system/app" instead. It went through a few initial steps before it told me that the process was only for the Droid 3.

But it then continued and apparently tried to un-root the Bionic. At the end it failed with a error message, but unfortunately I was too rattled by then and forgot to write down the message.

I decided to unroot and start over. When I ran the unroot procedure, I saw 14 "Unfreezing user app" messages, which I thought was curious. I think it ended with the same error message, but by then I was really freaking out and didn't write it down (crap!).

When I tried to re-root, Step 3 failed with the message:

Error: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.

The log said that the remount operation was not permitted.

Then I ran the unroot process again, and it seemed to work. (This time it said there weren't any frozen apps detected, so that step was skipped.)

When I tried to re-root again, it failed with the same message.

I also tried to do a temp root; that failed with the following message:

ERROR: there was a problem with this procedure.

Reboot the phone (perhaps pull the battery) and try again.

According to the log, the su command was not found, and the remount operation wasn't permitted.

I've tried varous combinations and permutations of the three operations. I've tried rebooting the PC (Vista, BTW), and also tried putting the USB connection into PC Mode instead of Charge Only, pulling the phone's battery, and running Pete's tool as Administrator. Nothing helped.

I'm stuck. Does anybody have any ideas for how to fix this?

In the meantime, I'm going to send Pete a suggestion to move that "Restore My /System/app" button away from the scroll bar in order to spare future users from the same heartache. Maybe put an innocuous button on the end, like maybe an "About" button.


----------



## adroidman

Just to make sure I followed. You are unrooted and trying to root again?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## KenH

Correct. The accidentally invoked "Restore My /system/app" process at least partially unrooted the phone. I did an explicit unroot to get back to a known state.


----------



## adroidman

And you are 100% sure you are unrooted? What happens if you "unroot" again and then root?
I know you have tried this but I am just going to try to work with things until we get it working. I will probably have you do things you have already tried if so I'm sorry please just work with me 

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jmcotto01

So this will unroot my DROID 3? Thanks. Highly appreciated.


----------



## adroidman

"jmcotto01 said:


> So this will unroot my DROID 3? Thanks. Highly appreciated.


It should

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves

jmcotto01 said:


> So this will unroot my DROID 3? Thanks. Highly appreciated.


it will. here is the thread for it in the droid 3 section http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ndows-Linux-OSX)&p=75934&viewfull=1#post75934
the instructions in this thread will also work for you.


----------



## globule

New Android user on OS X. I downloaded the .zip file and these are the files:

adb.linux
adb.osx
busybox
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh
su
Superuser.apk

I open a terminal window and drag the run_to_root file on top of it. I keep getting this response:

---
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
---

I'm sure this is the easiest thing for most people, but I'm pulling my hair out (of which there is little). All help appreciated - I like the phone but there's so much VZW garbage on it that needs to be frozen.

Thanks!


----------



## adroidman

I am not a Mac Guy but did you unzip the files? On windows you can view and run files with out unzipping them idk if Mac does the same

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## globule

Macs dont have that behavior. File is unzi
pped and those files were its contents. Thanks.


----------



## KenH

I tried unroot four times in a row, then root...

First unroot: Failed at Step 3, "adb could not be granted root access"

Second unroot: Completed; Step 3 unfroze 12 user apps

Third unroot: Failed at Step 3, "adb could not be granted root access"

Fourth unroot: Completed; Step 3 found no frozen user apps

Root attempt: Failed at Step 3, "adb could not be granted root access"

... okay, I see a pattern. In the second and fourth unroot, adb got root access; in the first and third it did not. So it looks like every other attempt to get adb root access is successful. So I'll do consecutive unroots until one of them fails at Step 3. Then I'll try to root again...

First unroot: Completed; Step 3 found no frozen user apps

Second unroot: Completed; Step 3 unfroze 8 user apps

Third unroot: Failed at Step 3, "adb could not be granted root access"

Root attempt: Failed at Step 3, "adb could not be granted root access"

... Okay, that didn't work. Let's try doing a bunch of Roots in a row...

Unroot attempt: Completed; Step 3 found no frozen user apps

Root: Failed at Step 3, "adb could not be granted root access"

Tried Root another 3 times in a row, with same result.


----------



## adroidman

Can you root in the middle of the Unroot? Like as its running the Unroot click root somewhere like when it just got ADB

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## KenH

Thanks for the suggestion; I hadn't thought of trying that...

I ran unroot eight times, but something has changed. Only once did it start successfully executing commands in Step 3, where adb needs root access. In all the other cases, step 3 failed when adb couldn't get root access. On that one time that it worked, I clicked the "Root" button; the root process failed at the same spot with the same error again... and then it said "Congratulations, your phone is now unrooted" (that's _unrooted_, not _rooted_).

Then I experimented with killing the adb server before running Pete's tool. I also tried starting the server before running the tool. Neither of those "tricks" worked either.


----------



## adroidman

So now that it said your phone is unrooted what happens when you root and Unroot? Can you do ADB to root it if I give you the instructions?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## KenH

Rooting always fails at Step 3, where adb needs to get root access. Unrooting sometimes also fails at the point where adb needs root access, but occasionally it appears to complete normally (although I have serious doubts that it's really back the way it was when I got the phone). Incidentally, unrooting completes normally only in about 1 of 5 tries, now.

Sure, I can try to root manually using adb directly if you want to talk me through it.


----------



## adroidman

"KenH said:


> Rooting always fails at Step 3, where adb needs to get root access. Unrooting sometimes also fails at the point where adb needs root access, but occasionally it appears to complete normally (although I have serious doubts that it's really back the way it was when I got the phone). Incidentally, unrooting completes normally only in about 1 of 5 tries, now.
> 
> Sure, I can try to root manually using adb directly if you want to talk me through it.


I have sent you some things via DM. I will help you do the ADB its not that bad

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## KenH

SOLVED!

As I indicated in my very first post on this debacle, I also contacted Pete Souza to recommend changes to his tool so others wouldn't have to suffer the same fate as I did.

Pete and I exchanged a few emails on solving the problem, and his last suggestion worked.

His solution:

1. Open an adb shell and issue the following commands:

rm /data/local/root/local.prop
rm /data/root/local.prop

2. Run the Motorola Rooting Tool (Version 1.06) and try to root again.

It ran to completion the first time and now I am finally rooted! Phew!

(Version 1.06 is available at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6643359/Software/Android/PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.06.zip)

I've learned a lot from both adroidman and Pete. I offer my profound thanks to both of you!

Ken


----------



## aselya

Thanks for this! Just rooted my new Droid Bionic on Ubuntu 11.04 using the instructions as printed, except I put the phone in PC mode (charge only wouldn't work). Root was confirmed in Terminal Emulator.


----------



## DroidModderX

Check out my root tutorial!


----------



## adroidman

Ok guys I went to root my DROID after unrooting it. And it happened ADB could not be granted su. If you plan on unrooting and then rooting again later remember that you will need to run some commands in ADB

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## derichio02

adroidman said:


> Ok guys I went to root my DROID after unrooting it. And it happened ADB could not be granted su. If you plan on unrooting and then rooting again later remember that you will need to run some commands in ADB
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


May want to consider adding the adb commands to the OP

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121

Thanks for this. Root access is a must for any new phone.


----------



## aia832003

Anybody else having issues with Vibrate for notifications not working after root? I can't get mine to work for calls or any messages.


----------



## adroidman

I dont vibrate on emails and im not rooted VZW store guys didn't know what to do

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TeeX

aia832003 said:


> Anybody else having issues with Vibrate for notifications not working after root? I can't get mine to work for calls or any messages.


just checked, I'm vibrating just fine. Been rooted since I got the phone Thursday 

not sure what to tell you, maybe toggle the vibration on/off a few times? Check all the usual places (sound/haptic settings of phone)


----------



## bizdiddy

Do we know yet whether or not v1.06 of Pete's tool now automates the manual ADB commands which may need to be run after unrooting then attempting to re-root at a later date?


----------



## adroidman

"bizdiddy said:


> Do we know yet whether or not v1.06 of Pete's tool now automates the manual ADB commands which may need to be run after unrooting then attempting to re-root at a later date?


I have the info on this from Pete and I will update OP tonight.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## branshaw09

Does anyone have any additional insight on doing this through OSX? I have always used Linux with no problems but am using a Mac now, but am having the same problems/error that the earlier user was.


----------



## adroidman

bizdiddy said:
 

> Do we know yet whether or not v1.06 of Pete's tool now automates the manual ADB commands which may need to be run after unrooting then attempting to re-root at a later date?


This is what he told me

"It's a problem with my tools version 1.00 through 1.05 (version 1.06 does not have the problem). It was supposed to be a hack that causes permanent ADB root on boot, but due to a bug in the way he wrote the script, it does pretty much the opposite if the conditions are right. Version 1.06 of my tool removes his additions entirely." If you do have trouble you can follow this guide http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5186-GUIDE-REROOT-after-unroot


----------



## adroidman

branshaw09 said:


> Does anyone have any additional insight on doing this through OSX? I have always used Linux with no problems but am using a Mac now, but am having the same problems/error that the earlier user was.


Please describe the problems and I will look into it.


----------



## greenleaved

Hello, I'm new here and haven't seen anyone post the problem I'm having when using Pete's tools to root my Bionic.

I have the latest drivers and downloaded the root tool. I put it in a folder, and it opens up fine.

When I click "Root my Phone" I get a message that says "Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately."

I click details and it says this:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithCreateProcess(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.TaskKill(String sCommand)
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.RestartADB()
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.btnRoot_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3623 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///d:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Pete's Motorola Root Tools
Assembly Version: 1.6.25311.379
Win32 Version: 1.06.25311.379
CodeBase: file:///D:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Don/Desktop/New%20Folder/Pete's%20Motorola%20Root%20Tools.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3623 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///D:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3624 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///D:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///D:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

Any ideas on what I need to do?


----------



## adroidman

Did you extract the tool into a file? Make it's own folder and extract the .zip into that folder and try it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## greenleaved

I have it extracted into a folder. I tried extracting it to both my desktop, and D:\...both gave me same error.


----------



## adroidman

What version are you using?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## greenleaved

1.06, from the link in the first post.


----------



## branshaw09

adroidman said:


> Please describe the problems and I will look into it.


I open a terminal window and drag the run_to_root file on top of it. I keep getting this response:

---
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.

I have extracted the files by just double clicking the .zip(this is the mac way) and also through an unzip program with the same results.


----------



## adroidman

"branshaw09 said:


> I open a terminal window and drag the run_to_root file on top of it. I keep getting this response:
> 
> ---
> ! Error
> !
> ! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
> ! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
> 
> I have extracted the files by just double clicking the .zip(this is the mac way) and also through an unzip program with the same results.


Pete did not write or test the the linux or MAC script. It is made by someone else. My guess is there is something wrong in the script. I can not test or fix the MAC script sorry. Linux is free and works as far as I know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## greenleaved

Any ideas on my issue? I also tried this on my laptop and the program wouldn't even open at all.


----------



## adroidman

"greenleaved said:


> Any ideas on my issue? I also tried this on my laptop and the program wouldn't even open at all.


He look at your post #60 he said you were not extracting the whole file. What are you using to extract if?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rayw796

I used version 1.05 from the http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/169993-how-root-your-motorola-droid-bionic.html to root. Now 3G will not work, double tap home will not work. That version will also not unroot so I can get back to where I was (says it is not a D3). Any suggestions??


----------



## adroidman

Download the one in my OP. 1.05 can Unroot so what they have is not right. I have 1.06 and it will Unroot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## stevil

KenH said:


> SOLVED!
> 
> As I indicated in my very first post on this debacle, I also contacted Pete Souza to recommend changes to his tool so others wouldn't have to suffer the same fate as I did.
> 
> Pete and I exchanged a few emails on solving the problem, and his last suggestion worked.
> 
> His solution:
> 
> 1. Open an adb shell and issue the following commands:
> 
> rm /data/local/root/local.prop
> rm /data/root/local.prop
> 
> 2. Run the Motorola Rooting Tool (Version 1.06) and try to root again.
> 
> It ran to completion the first time and now I am finally rooted! Phew!
> 
> (Version 1.06 is available at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6643359/Software/Android/PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.06.zip)
> 
> I've learned a lot from both adroidman and Pete. I offer my profound thanks to both of you!
> 
> Ken


Does this work for unrooting as well? I tried unrooting for the first time today with 1.06, and I got the adb root access failure message from the tool.


----------



## adroidman

It should not give an error on Unroot. I recommend rebooting your phone and computer and trying again. If it still fails the refer to the OP for a link with ADB. It explains in detail what needs to be done.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## stevil

adroidman said:


> It should not give an error on Unroot. I recommend rebooting your phone and computer and trying again. If it still fails the refer to the OP for a link with ADB. It explains in detail what needs to be done.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


that link is for re-rooting - i just want to clarify with you that removing /data/local/root/local.prop is what I should do before unrooting again?


----------



## stevil

Also, when I run /data/local/root/su (which exists), I get "Permission denied". Am I unrooted already, except for removing busybox and SuperUser?


----------



## stevil

Removing local.prop worked on unroot as well - I didn't mean to doubt what you were suggesting, but I know from having rooted in the past it pays to be absolutely clear on the receiving side of advice.

Thanks!

stevil


----------



## adroidman

Not a problem. Sorry for not being as clear as I should have and for not responding quickly. Glad it worked out!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## stevil

adroidman said:


> Not a problem. Sorry for not being as clear as I should have and for not responding quickly. Glad it worked out!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Not responding quickly? Please! You responded within minutes! I just didn't want to brick my phone - it's just that in the last couple of days, I've had the phone refuse to wake up, (only responding to battery pulls), and I wanted to unroot to see if that had any bearing on it.

Thanks again.


----------



## rayw796

I downloaded your 1.06 and tried again. Discovered a problem, when it asked if it should restore system/app and you answer Y, it will then fail that it is not a D3, answering N will continue the process until step 4. It usually errors out on the unfreezing apps. However, this last time seems to have worked and 3G is back again. Thanks for your help.


----------



## adroidman

So you got unrooted?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PhilD

adroidman said:


> *Standard Disclaimer: What you are about to do will void your warranty. There is also the slight possibility that you could damage your phone if you do it wrong -- and maybe even if you do it right. You undertake this activity with that in mind and are solely responsible for the results. *
> 
> *For Windows computers*
> 
> PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.06.zip


so where's this Pete guy, i wanna give him a hug :grin3:


----------



## greenleaved

adroidman said:


> He look at your post #60 he said you were not extracting the whole file. What are you using to extract if?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I have used the Windows etraction tool and WinRar to extract it. As far as I see, everything in the .zip file ends up in the folder that it is extracted to.

I get the same result when using the Windows tool or WinRar.


----------



## _matt

stevil said:


> Does this work for unrooting as well? I tried unrooting for the first time today with 1.06, and I got the adb root access failure message from the tool.


Thank you for posting this


----------



## adroidman

"greenleaved said:


> I have used the Windows etraction tool and WinRar to extract it. As far as I see, everything in the .zip file ends up in the folder that it is extracted to.
> 
> I get the same result when using the Windows tool or WinRar.


This is really really weird. I will do some reading and such tonight and get back to you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jeepster1313

I rooted my Droid Bionic and now want to unroot for a minute. I used the Pete's way to root. When I click unroot phone I get stuck at Step 3: unfreezing apps. Says I do not have access to ADB file. I redownloaded the pete's file again. Same thing.

I reinstalled motorola drivers. Same result

I clicked around set debugging and turned off and back on again. same result

Changed out of pcmode and back and same result.....please can someone help me.


----------



## adroidman

I am looking into the issues guys. Please wait as I look into it and talk to Pete. It may be that you need to do ADB to remove local.prop but not 100% sure yet will respond soon. For the guy who can't root. I am talking to Pete about this because he said you did not unzip but you did and I can't cause the error to trouble shoot. I am waiting on a reply.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman

For people with ADB errors I believe this is fixed if you remove local.prop instructions are in a link in OP.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## angel e

I tried to unroot my Bionic tonight and am getting the exact same error as greenleaved... I'm trying to unroot because I was going to bring the phone back due to some other issues I was having...


----------



## adroidman

That is very weird! Here is the download for version 1.05 of the tool http://www.mediafire.com/?7go5j8is1evnh8a
If you plan on rooting again you should get an error with ADB. This has been fixed and link is in OP

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## greenleaved

Should I try to root this bionic with the 1.05 tool?


----------



## adroidman

If you can get 1.05 to install then yes go for it. 1.06 has the bug fixed but you can fix the bug your self by following the guide to reroot in the OP

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LrdAnkh

I have tried to root my bionic with both verzion 1.05 and 1.06 and get no place, i have installed the drivers needed and still no luck rebooted several times,any suggestions

Does phone need to be on and in mass storage setting?


----------



## adroidman

Can you explain? I need more info in order to help you....


----------



## LrdAnkh

I have the pete download both the versions mentioned here, 1.05 and 1.06 also have the prerelease motorola drivers installed, i launch the application and click on root, it asks me to connect the phone i do and nothing happens though i see a small window flash quickly on and off but not long enough for me to read it.


----------



## adroidman

Is your phone on USB Debugging?


----------



## LrdAnkh

where do i find usb debugging found it i t wasnt trying again now that did it it is now rooting it.


----------



## adroidman

Did you read the guide? its step 3


----------



## LrdAnkh

Thanked you very much


----------



## LrdAnkh

i Had read it on the droid x2 and forgot to reread it this time thank you very much i appreciate your help.


----------



## LrdAnkh

Worked i am rooted.


----------



## LrdAnkh

Since i rooted i lost wifi, i click on it it connects stays on for about 20 seconds and disconnects any ideas
Oh ani tried tethering could that have done anything, i only clicked on the tethering app and it said it had connected but then i stopped it

Should I unroot to get wifi back?


----------



## adroidman

yea tethering could have messed it up depending on what you tried. I would unroot and see if that fixes the problem. If it does then you can go like that or root and see if it stays.


----------



## LrdAnkh

ok unrooting did not help do i need to restore system files or run the flashing file i just got


----------



## adroidman

I would try that. If that does not fix the problem take the phone to VZW.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LrdAnkh

ok unrooting did not help do i need to restore system files or run the flashing file i just gotCant even flash it i get an error when uncomprezing,


----------



## adroidman

please be more specific with what your talking about. There is a sticky with an FXZ file and instructions to return the bionic to stock. People are saying that it works. If thats the guide you followed please post there with the issue.


----------



## LrdAnkh

Well an update, i tried re rooting using the extra instructions for a phone that had already been roooted once and could not get it to work, so I used FXZ file and still could not get the wifi back. I called Verizon tech support this morning and they tried to do a factory reset from the menu and that did not work it got stuck even pulling the battery did not do it, so finally they had me do a hard recovery and that did finally work and the phone is back to normal. Since i could not get it to re root last night using the second way for phones that had been rooted i guess i am not going to even try to root it again and will have to leave things alone. Thanks for the help i like that people here are so cooperative you guys kick a** com[ared to all the other droid forums around and i am proud to be a member and hope to in time be able to help others as well.


----------



## pbrewer81

I am having the same problems as the user on page 6. May have missed it, but I didn't see a solution. Any help would be great.

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithCreateProcess( ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.TaskKill(String sCommand)
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.RestartADB()
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.btnRoot_Click(Objec t sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventAr gs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.O nMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.W ndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3623 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///d:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Pete's Motorola Root Tools
Assembly Version: 1.6.25311.379
Win32 Version: 1.06.25311.379
CodeBase: file:///D:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Don/Desktop/New%20Folder/Pete's%20Motorola%20Root%20Tools.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3623 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///D:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3624 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///D:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///D:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## greenleaved

I have not found any solution to that problem.

I get the same issue trying 1.05


----------



## greenleaved

Ok so I fixed the issue I was having.

I imagine you're using XP if you're having the same issue.

Use this to root it

http://www.mediafire.com/?pj5lk8u2s0zhqo8

It worked with no issues.


----------



## mylasthope

greenleaved said:


> Ok so I fixed the issue I was having.
> 
> I imagine you're using XP if you're having the same issue.
> 
> Use this to root it
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?pj5lk8u2s0zhqo8
> 
> It worked with no issues.


So if we have the above unhandled exception problem and are on 32 bit windows XP, you recommend using this to root even though it says droid 3? Is this simply the "How To Root: One-Click for Windows XP and Windows 2003 Server" from Pete's motorola tools page? The fact that it says "droid 3" scares me a little =(


----------



## greenleaved

I tried it and it worked. I am rooted with no problems. I can tether devices to my bionic and run root only apps.

I don't know enough to make a recommendation, but it worked.

It says on Petes site to use that root app if the one in the OP doesn't work.

Im on a WinXP32


----------



## dangerous

I unrooted and did a factory reset as i couldn't get my Internal and External SDcards to show at the same time. i think ran the root again (used 1.05 by mistake). i then tried to run Titanium and it said "sorry, i could not acquire Root priveleges....Please verify that your ROM is rooted and includes busybox"...

I unrooted again using petes 1.06 did the ADB and rm'd the local.prop and re-rooted. Went to the market and installed the busybox and intsalled the v1.19.2. it said busybox was found at /system/xbin/. Selected OK.and it did install.

Rebooting now to see if Titanium will run.


----------



## dangerous

I uninstalled TBU and re-installed, that app seems to work. Is it safe to leave device rooted and do a Factory Reset?


----------



## jawonder

Has anyone tried the Mac version ?.


----------



## razorloves

dangerous said:


> I uninstalled TBU and re-installed, that app seems to work. Is it safe to leave device rooted and do a Factory Reset?


Yes



jawonder said:


> Has anyone tried the Mac version ?.


Yes. It works.


----------



## dangerous

Thanks Razorloves. I actually did that, then i lost 3g / 4g / Data alltoghether. now i UN ROOTED and did a factory reset and am reinstalling apps as a non rooted peon..


----------



## dangerous

I want to see what broke my junk. and that was the ability to plug my phone in and get my e:\mot (internal SDCARD) and my X:\ for the External SD card.

a wipe fixed it, but broke other stuff. my data.

Oh, and i did try what others suggested as far as trying to fix the SDCARD thing.. short of sending back, i figure i would wipe and see if it's something that being rooted caused.....


----------



## terryrook

worked perfect, thanks!


----------



## adroidman

Just to point this out, the droid3 and the bionic use the same root method. Most methods that works for the D3 should work for the bionic. I am not saying to go root your bionic by a D3 guide or anything. But the D3 method should/does work in the bionic. At least the one that was posted in this forum does.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ylomnstr

Trying to unroot my droid X2 using pete's tools and it keeps saying i'm missing adb.exe. that file is in the same restore folder as the other files. any ideas?


----------



## adroidman

"ylomnstr said:


> Trying to unroot my droid X2 using pete's tools and it keeps saying i'm missing adb.exe. that file is in the same restore folder as the other files. any ideas?


Read OP it has an ADB fix link. Also this is bionic forum not X2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chefb

ok I read throught the threD ... AND what is the verdict is this prime time.....or is the unroot still 99%


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> ok I read throught the threD ... AND what is the verdict is this prime time.....or is the unroot still 99%


if you have problems unrooting, you can just use rsdlite and restore to factory setup


----------



## Prdangelo665

Ok, so I just rooted my droid bionic using the mediafire version for droid 3. It worked and I am rooted. But now, my screen is really dim. Really really hard to see anything. Tried searching the forums and didnt come up with anything. Is there anyone that had this issue? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## JungleKing76

Just wanted to add my experience with unrooting.

Rooted using petes motorola one click version 1.06.

Tried unrooting but got the same adb error as others at step three.

Changed USB connection from charge only to PC mode and ran unroot again. Worked with no issues.


----------



## razorloves

Prdangelo665 said:


> Ok, so I just rooted my droid bionic using the mediafire version for droid 3. It worked and I am rooted. But now, my screen is really dim. Really really hard to see anything. Tried searching the forums and didnt come up with anything. Is there anyone that had this issue? Any suggestions? Thanks


that sounds odd. havent heard of anyone else having that issue. try a reboot. or data wipe. or finally just do the fxz to take it back to stock


----------



## chefb

What are the chances that this will come out in app like the z4root?


----------



## razorloves

"chefb said:


> What are the chances that this will come out in app like the z4root?


Probably never. But who knows.
This method is easier then z4root anyways


----------



## dangerous

razorloves said:


> Probably never. But who knows.
> This method is easier then z4root anyways


I kind of agree coming from the DX, i would have to Install z4root, try and root, uninstall, reboot, re-install z4 then root.

this works 1st time.


----------



## Maverick39

I've never had that issue with z4root on the DX always work for me


----------



## TeeX

razorloves said:


> Probably never. But who knows.
> This method is easier then z4root anyways


I agree this method was really easy to root my Bionic, but I also needed a computer to do it. With z4root, as long as I had the app on my SD card, it could be done anytime, anywhere if needed.

Also, I've been away from this thread for awhile, are people still having issues un-rooting their phone?? If that has been fixed, someone please direct me to the quick-and-easy foolproof method to unroot my Bionic? On Linux, preferably.

thanks in advance

EDIT:
I just saw on OP that I can't unroot on Linux?? How's that? Wow, if that's the case, there is no way that an app like z4root is NOT needed. Please advise.


----------



## razorloves

TeeX said:


> I agree this method was really easy to root my Bionic, but I also needed a computer to do it. With z4root, as long as I had the app on my SD card, it could be done anytime, anywhere if needed.
> 
> Also, I've been away from this thread for awhile, are people still having issues un-rooting their phone?? If that has been fixed, someone please direct me to the quick-and-easy foolproof method to unroot my Bionic? On Linux, preferably.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> EDIT:
> I just saw on OP that I can't unroot on Linux?? How's that? Wow, if that's the case, there is no way that an app like z4root is NOT needed. Please advise.


i said probably never because this root method has to be done from a computer. i never said z4root is not needed. until a different root method is discovered, you're stuck with this.


----------



## TeeX

razorloves said:


> i said probably never because this root method has to be done from a computer. i never said z4root is not needed. until a different root method is discovered, you're stuck with this.


alright, thanks for the clarification razor. I guess I'll just borrow my son's laptop if I ever need to unroot it


----------



## chefb

I have down loaded the program and have it on the desk to is there anything I have to do to the file before running also how can I tell its unzipped?


----------



## ericatomars23

Is there a way I can root my phone off my Mac?


----------



## razorloves

ericatomars23 said:


> Is there a way I can root my phone off my Mac?


yes, it's in the first post.


----------



## ericatomars23

razorloves said:


> yes, it's in the first post.


Okay perhaps I'm blind but I swear that wasn't there when I first posted my question. Anyways thanks for answering my question


----------



## ericatomars23

AWESOME  This Bionic is pure machine now. Too bad I couldn't find shootme or drocap2 to take screen shots, I couldn't find either one in the market. So I am using Screenshot


----------



## ericatomars23

chefb said:


> I have down loaded the program and have it on the desk to is there anything I have to do to the file before running also how can I tell its unzipped?


Once the file is downloaded, you double click on it and it will unzip it and a folder will pop up. then just like that its unzipped


----------



## ericatomars23

I just wish the Root instructions for Mac would've followed something like this.

Download Droid Root
Unzip it, and move to desktop
open folder copying contents of folder to desktop

On Bionic make sure that USB Debugging is check, as well as make sure its set to Charge Only through USB connection

Open Terminal 
type
cd desktop <enter>
then
sh run_to_root_your_droid3.sh <enter>

Which then you should see

***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...

then press Enter as the instructions say and the phone will reboot 3 times. After the 3rd time the phone will be rooted.

Maybe I'm just crazy but I say the more details the more comfortable people will feel about hacking into their beloved devices. lol


----------



## adroidman

"ericatomars23 said:


> I just wish the Root instructions for Mac would've followed something like this.
> 
> Download Droid Root
> Unzip it, and move to desktop
> open folder copying contents of folder to desktop
> 
> On Bionic make sure that USB Debugging is check, as well as make sure its set to Charge Only through USB connection
> 
> Open Terminal
> type
> cd desktop <enter>
> then
> sh run_to_root_your_droid3.sh <enter>
> 
> Which then you should see
> 
> ***************************************************************************
> * *
> * DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
> * *
> ***************************************************************************
> *
> * Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
> *
> * (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
> * (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
> * (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
> * or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
> * (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
> *
> * READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
> *
> * Press enter to continue...
> 
> then press Enter as the instructions say and the phone will reboot 3 times. After the 3rd time the phone will be rooted.
> 
> Maybe I'm just crazy but I say the more details the more comfortable people will feel about hacking into their beloved devices. lol


I will add this in tonight. I do not have a MAC there is no way for me to test it. I just went by what others told me which was it didn't work on a MAC sorry.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves

"adroidman said:


> I will add this in tonight. I do not have a MAC there is no way for me to test it. I just went by what others told me which was it didn't work on a MAC sorry.


you already have instructions for mac in the first post. haha. he's just saying that he wishes they were super easy like the way he wrote them up


----------



## adroidman

"razorloves said:


> you already have instructions for mac in the first post. haha. he's just saying that he wishes they were super easy like the way he wrote them up


Gotcha..... ill keep it as it is then.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bgardner15

tried on my mac and I am getting nothing. when I open to run I get text editer? and then nothing.....


----------



## adroidman

Im sorry but Pete does not have a MAC to test it and I do not have one to trouble shoot. Sorry I can not help with MAC

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bgardner15

ROOTED.....using windows but ROOTED.....


----------



## joelbionic

Is there any way to root with out downloading zip files to laptop first? I'm wondering if it is possible to root directly from my bionic?


----------



## razorloves

"joelbionic said:


> Is there any way to root with out downloading zip files to laptop first? I'm wondering if it is possible to root directly from my bionic?


you can't root directly from phone. you have to use a pc


----------



## quelloforte

Root went thru no problem but when it rebooted I now have no 3G service, I tried rebooting, taking out the sim and putting back in and everything and still no service. Can someone please help me with this. Please!!!!


----------



## razorloves

quelloforte said:


> Root went thru no problem but when it rebooted I now have no 3G service, I tried rebooting, taking out the sim and putting back in and everything and still no service. Can someone please help me with this. Please!!!!


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7904-For-those-that-can-t-get-a-3g-connection


----------



## compwrench

The blockbuster app said not quoting this phone has been modified and app will not run so I clicked unroot and was back in business, Thanks


----------



## dangerous

compwrench said:


> The blockbuster app said not quoting this phone has been modified and app will not run so I clicked unroot and was back in business, Thanks


I saw the same error it said since it's been modified, it can't send Encrypted information to the device.. 
On my bionic that is.

That is kind of sneaky..


----------



## gearsofwar

Does anybody know how to unroot using my mac? I rooted using mac but how do I revert back?


----------



## mugsy77

Crap... I get an error that adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method - permission denied...

I tried doing a manual root, and it seems it fails at mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak saying permission denied.

I did a one click restore 3 times, as well as wiping data/factory reset and cache...

Anyone able to help a fellow?

I am currently at .886 on my Bionic

***I am going to try a manual RSD Lite FXZ, but not sure if this will do any good***

Sheet... Even that fails. Guess I'm fooged and need a replacement? /shrug

***this got me going thankfully (dl 1.1 script too)***
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/


----------



## debdado

I am using a mac and trying to root my bionic. I had a Droid X that I rooted, so I am not totally unfamiliar to the rooting process.

The process as described works great, but I get a "device not found" error. I have tried switching between "charge only" and "PC." Definitely have the USB debugging clicked. I have tried this many, many times. Restarted everything..phone, computer. Rechecked USB debugging. Looks like it should work. Help anyone????


----------



## adroidman

Sounds like a driver problem. Do you have ADB set up?


----------



## ratfinkstooley

Please forgive my n00bness. I just came from the Droid X and I have always had root and a custom ROM on my X. But, trust me, it was purely because of this forum that made that possible. I am trying to root my Bionic, but am having a really difficult time. I tried Pete's One Touch program, but I got the ADB error. I really don't know what I am doing, but I figured I could just follow the directions in the OP and still get root, but when I type in the command prompt, it tells me that the file doesn't exist. I did download the SDK program and extracted it and installed a package, but it only offered "9 version" instead of "6" like the OP's instructions gave.

Basically, I am not going to root this on my own, but I hate all the Moto/Verizon crap on my phone, and I would love to try out a custom ROM. Can anyone patient help me attain root?


----------



## adroidman

Did you try following the link in the OP to the ADB fix?

EDIT: nvm after rereading I see that you did. I sent a PM with my email.


----------



## bryan.allen

I get all the way to where it says set to charger mode on Mac and press enter, never works. Just sutra there saying waiting on device to enter correct mode. Debugging is checked and I tried all the USB modes....none work. Any help?


----------



## adroidman

sorry but there is an issue when using a MAC some people have gotten it to work others haven't. I can't test or try and fix this issue because I don't have a Mac sorry.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## _base2

thanks androidman! ... i tried to hold off as long as i could and.... i made it about a week lol

EDIT: and i used it on my mac... worked perfectly. you have to set it in CHARGE ONLY mode and unlock the phone each time. Make sure you're in the right directory also and it's really just 1-2-3. i just used it for the second time bc i friggin' formatted then rebooted so i lost root... smooth... i know :l


----------



## zippy

Hmm. No joy. Got the following:

SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!
ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.

I'm on 5.7.893

Any ideas?


----------



## adroidman

Did you do the forever root method before you cheesecaked up to the new build? Or did you pull that build and install then try and root again?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## zippy

This is my first attempt at root. Moved to the new build straight from factory setup.


----------



## adroidman

I am not sure you can root off that build. This method does not work you can try this it may work http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## seel1214

I was wondering if anyone can help me out. I am trying to unroot and return to stock because I am taking my phone into verizon. Anyway I am using a mac and I had followed all of the directions and I have been stuck on sending system for about 25 minutes.... That seems entirely too long to me. Has anyone else had this problem? Is there anything I can do at this point? I am not running .889 either Need Help lol


----------



## RockyC

Hello everyone, pardon me if someone else already encountered this issue.

I've downloaded and installed the correct Motorola drivers for my PC and I've downloaded the root exe. I tried to run the program, but I get this error:

"Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately. The system cannot find the file specified."

Details:

"See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithCreateProcess(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.TaskKill(String sCommand)
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.RestartADB()
at Petes_Motorola_Root_Tools.Main.btnRoot_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3625 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Pete's Motorola Root Tools
Assembly Version: 1.6.25311.379
Win32 Version: 1.06.25311.379
CodeBase: file:///F:/Downloads/Phone/Droid%20Bionic/PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.06/Pete's%20Motorola%20Root%20Tools.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3623 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3624 (GDR.050727-3600)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3082 (QFE.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box."

Thanks for any input and thank you very much for providing this root!


----------



## adroidman

Did you unzip the .zip into the same place as the exe?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RockyC

Yes, I believe I did. The support files folder is in the same location as the exe. Is that what you mean?


----------



## RockyC

I used the rooting application specific to the Bionic and I got it to work! It is in this forum here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ravervanc3

I recently did the new OTA update and like an idiot forgot that I never did the forever moto root and well im stuck and seemingly can't be re-rooted with any tool i've tried to use. I really need help as i greatly miss my root and want to use a different rom. Even the step by step ADB method wont work. Please someone I need a little help.


----------



## mototek7550

adroidman said:


> sorry but there is an issue when using a MAC some people have gotten it to work others haven't. I can't test or try and fix this issue because I don't have a Mac sorry.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


After a day of frustration, I switched from my Macbook Pro to my iMac. The root process worked flawlessly. The difference, which I also believe to be the source of the problem, was that I had upgraded the laptop to Lion. The iMac was still running Snow Leopard and I had no trouble at all.


----------



## mototek7550

For those who have had trouble rooting from a Mac, I offer the following:

After a day of frustration, I switched from my Macbook Pro to my iMac. The root process worked flawlessly. The difference, which I also believe to be the source of the problem, was that I had upgraded the laptop to Lion. The iMac was still running Snow Leopard and I had no trouble at all. There seems to be a snag with Lion and the adb commands.


----------



## thereisone

What is the status if this root tool? Is it working since the latest ota update? Today's date 18Jan2012

Are there any working roots at the moment?


----------



## kschang

thereisone said:


> What is the status if this root tool? Is it working since the latest ota update? Today's date 18Jan2012
> 
> Are there any working roots at the moment?


For those who lost root try the ROTA893 root

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13807-root-ota-55893-aka-rota893/

Worked on my Bionic.


----------



## IA10ECN

Just found this.

http://androidforums.com/bionic-all-things-root/486871-introducing-tehroot-v1-1-5-5-866-5-7-893-a.html


----------



## uncer10t

IA10ECN said:


> Just found this.
> 
> http://androidforums...-5-7-893-a.html


THIS WORKS!!! I had root on my Bionic (.893) and went to flash another ROM and bricked. Used Pete's tools and went all the way back to stock. I then took the System Update (2 actually) that got me all the way to .902. BUT, Lost Root.

I followed the above link for the MOTOFAIL. Worked like a charm. I am now updated with .902 and Root. No Problems.

http://androidforums.com/bionic-all-things-root/413871-motorola-droid-bionic-all-things-root-guide-updated-2-14-12-a.html#motofail


----------



## adlerrot

I have rooted and un rooted my zBionic so that I could get the two ota updates. After 902 update I tried pete's onestep but it would not root my bionic. I downloaded http://androidforums...a.html#motofail ran it and had no trouble. rooted with no trouble.

Regards
Adler


----------



## phoenixus

If needed, is it possible to unroot after running the motofail exploit?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

phoenixus said:


> If needed, is it possible to unroot after running the motofail exploit?


Petes root tools has worked for some to unroot, just not to root.


----------



## freshie

Hello, when trying to un-root my Bionic using the Win 7 64 bit 1 click from Pete, I'm receiving the error:

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access

When I run adb shell I get a prompt with a $

I ran the one click for XP, but still get the $, no #

I've tried the adb bug fix, but get the error:
rm failed for /data/local/root/local.prop, no such file or directory

I feel like I'm missing part of the location there.

I also tried installing both the android and Java SDK's, but neither seem to be working correctly.
When I run the android SDK it says I need the Java SDK. I installed it, but the Android SDK still says I need to install the Java SDK. I can't get the platform-tools folder to appear. I tried the directions to create it, but the AVD Manager and SDK Manager don't seem to run for me. They both flash a screen quickly and then nothing.

I tried re-rooting, but get the similar error halfway through.

I've tried switching multiple times between charge only and PC mode, I've tried rebooting the phone and computer multiple times, I'm lost&#8230;


----------



## Kilarican

thanks for the unroot tools...i was able to succesfully unroot my phone.my question is i have the eclipse build 3.0 on my phone still.would this block me from getting the ota update when ics is released for the droid bionic or do i have to unistall it.if i do how do i do that?


----------



## Kilarican

Thanks..


----------



## Obsidian

Kilarican said:


> thanks for the unroot tools...i was able to succesfully unroot my phone.my question is i have the eclipse build 3.0 on my phone still.would this block me from getting the ota update when ics is released for the droid bionic or do i have to unistall it.if i do how do i do that?


If you haven't got the info yet yes that will block it... if you made a stock nandroid you can restore that to receive otas if not you need to download the 905 fxz and use rsd lite to take you back to stock.. this will format your internal but leave your ext (micro SD card) alone... if you need help let me know

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## dandiele

So, quick question. My mother in law has a bionic and she rooted it in order to use tethering. she hasnt romed or anything else but she said she does have the bionic bootstrap app on her phone. she is on .905 and she is trying to get the latest OTA but she is not able to get it to apply. I assume this is because she is rooted. So i am going to link her to this guide and have her unroot but I just want to verify if this is all she will need to do in order to be able to succesfully get the latest OTA. Its been a while since I had my bionic and ive been on a couple different phones since then so its not the freshest in my mind right now. any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks so much!!


----------



## ndeep

SO here's what I'm getting when I try to unroot bionic on my mac. any thoughts how to get past this??

Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.


----------



## monkey allen

what i cant figure out is ho wto root the bionic when you have the 4.04 ota. i keep reading and still nothing definitive. ive rooted 5 devices and always find something, but thios device seems to still be stuck in a grey area. also hardly any rom si see. can someone link me to a rooting method for the 4.04 ota?


----------



## naturalstamina

so will no current root method work for droid bionic 4.1.2?

A family friend of ours handed me a phone to root and havent had time to look at it until today, i tried to be prepared by downloading root tools but realized they all fail when pushing files. drivers installed and reboots using the root kit fine, just fails when trying to push root files and says successful at end but nothing on phone has changed.


----------



## TwinShadow

For now, there is no known root method for 4.1.2 on the Bionic. So we'll all have to wait for any updates about it.


----------



## bnmorgan

Still stuck on 4.1.2?


----------

